# Small Room Help



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

My room dimensions are 9'8" x 18' with 9' ceilings. My question relates to how I set the room up. Do I keep it where the screen wall is the 9'8" wall and utilize the length of room for two rows of seats or do I make the screen wall the 18' wall and put sectional style seating in the room? Thanks.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

chris0228 said:


> My room dimensions are 9'8" x 18' with 9' ceilings. My question relates to how I set the room up. Do I keep it where the screen wall is the 9'8" wall and utilize the length of room for two rows of seats or do I make the screen wall the 18' wall and put sectional style seating in the room? Thanks.


either one will work. depends on what you're putting in the sound system. are you utilizing a TV or a projector?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Both have advantages and disadvantages. I would put it on the short wall and sit with the 18' front to back assuming you can put the seats out away from the wall a good 6' or so.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I always feel like it looks a bit weird to see the screen on the long wall of a room. I don't know why, it just looks "off" to me. You have to do what works best to suit your needs though. If you need to seat a lot of people and either don't have the height or don't want to put in a riser for a 2nd row, the long wall might be your only option.


----------

